# Inglorious Basterds...



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I had nothing to do last night and found this in my movie collection and despite seeing a few reviews on IMDB and most people giving it one star out of ten - I took the risk and watched it.

Its easily one of the best films I've seen. Its just fricking brilliant. I was fixated to the television for just over two hours and although my brother said its just talking scenes - it really is just fantastic stuff. The dialogue flows effortlessly and the tension is great. 

Its meant to be a bit of a marmite film but its very close to Pulp Fiction to me. I absolutely loved it.

I've also recently seen One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest (unbelievably good film) and A Clockwork Orange (which I've seen like 4 times in 6 months now). I'm just wondering what other gems there are out there from the old days that I have to see?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be honest, I watched it on the day of release and I would't give it one star let alone the 1.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Death Proof - The Big Lebowski - The Devil's Backbone - Angel Heart

for a start!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I'll be honest, I watched it on the day of release and I would't give it one star let alone the 1.


Same here. I found it really poor.

Was going to turn it off half way through, but thought I'd stick it out as it must get good... nope.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Loved the film. Brad Pitt is a legend.

Only one of Tarantinos films i like.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 for deathproof and the big lebowski. also check out machete by tarantino's mate robert rodriguez, not exactly old but its still very good. also checkout el marachi, desperado and once upon a time in mexico


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

anthonyh90 said:


> +1 for deathproof and the big lebowski. also check out machete by tarantino's mate robert rodriguez, not exactly old but its still very good. also checkout el marachi, desperado and once upon a time in mexico


"You've just ****ed with the wrong Mexican."

Great film.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I also though Inglorious was excellent. It was long, but the way the threads came together in the end was great. A lot of dark humour too.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

From the reviews I wasn't sure what to expect but I also loved the film, thought it was really good.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great film. 
Thought Col. Landa was fooking brilliant and deserved the Oscar.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Definitely seems to be a marmite film then.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> Definitely seems to be a marmite film then.


It does mate.

I have a mate that thinks it should be top 5 ever made yet I don't think it should be available to buy regards to the trade descriptions act :lol:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

I loved it when I saw it at the cinema... the line "say auf wiedersehen to your nazi balls" had me vomiting pop corn over the people in front of me.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> I loved it when I saw it at the cinema... the line "say auf wiedersehen to your nazi balls" had me vomiting pop corn over the people in front of me.


I think I may have to watch it again as I'm sure I've missed some of the lines as there was certainly a lot of dialogue to digest in just over 2 hours.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Not wanting to give anything away... but the line is delivered right before a graphic bloodbath of a gun battle. Some people in the cinema were physically shocked at the violence, while I was laughing hysterically all the way through it. Made me look like a bit of a sicko.

Which of course I'm not


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Not wanting to give anything away... but the line is delivered right before a graphic bloodbath of a gun battle. Some people in the cinema were physically shocked at the violence, while I was laughing hysterically all the way through it. Made me look like a bit of a sicko.
> 
> Which of course I'm not


I thought that was the part... I love that scene.:thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> I've also recently seen One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest (ace film, Nicholson at his best) (unbelievably good film) and A Clockwork Orange (which I've seen like 4 times in 6 months now). I'm just wondering what other gems there are out there from the old days that I have to see?


Machete??? Average to poor IMHO!!
Shawshank Redemption. Possibly one of the greatest films ever made.
Dusk till Dawn. Crazy brill weird.
ORIGINAL Highlander!! Ace film and awsome sound track.
National Lampoons Animal House. Slapstick at its best. start of a genre.
Usual Supsects. One of the best cop films ever.
Seven. Great. Top twist at the end.
Speed. Non stop ction. Edge of your seat all the way.

there's loads more but thats a start
Ming the movie man


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got it on DVD and its alright.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

After crap like the kill bill trilogy an deathproof I went to the cinema with lowish expectations. Then it started an the opening scene was awesome,brilliant verbal cat an mouse,high tension an a new bad guy was introduced into cinema (people talk about the no country for old men baddy,but inglorious guy is just as good) an I thought QT was back. This was his return to jackie brown,rervoir an pulp glory. That feeling didn't last,an the porno music soundtrack an the criminal way the jew hunter became comical an not in the slightest bit intimadating. 

This obsession with homage has cost QT badly. His best stuff is his own stuff. Kill bill an the whole grindhouse things is just a tinkling that he has ran out of ideas imho.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

silverback said:


> After crap like the kill bill trilogy...


:doublesho

Take that back!

*edit Trilogy???


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

After crap like the kill bill trilogy an deathproof I went to the cinema with lowish expectations. Then it started an the opening scene was awesome,brilliant verbal cat an mouse,high tension an a new bad guy was introduced into cinema (people talk about the no country for old men baddy,but inglorious guy is just as good) an I thought QT was back. This was his return to jackie brown,rervoir an pulp glory. That feeling didn't last,an the porno music soundtrack an the criminal way the jew hunter became comical an not in the slightest bit intimadating. 

This obsession with homage has cost QT badly. His best stuff is his own stuff. Kill bill an the whole grindhouse things is just a tinkling that he has ran out of ideas imho.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

One of my all time favourites. Love this film. Watch it pretty regularly, just because of the effortlessness that Landa delivers his lines. Love the restaurant scene most. 

The girl in it is excellent. Even watched it ignoring the subtitles as I used to speak French well.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Take that back!
> 
> *edit Trilogy???


maybe it just fell like there was 3 :lol: how many was there ? but yeah,kill bill sucks dick big time.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I may have wee'd a little when Brad Pitt says 'Bonjourno' in the cinema scene.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

QT movies are brilliant and not everybody understands them


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Another who thought it was a brilliant movie, as already said the opening scene was very cleverly done, a movie that can captivate you with nothing other than dialogue is a bit special.

another movie which I happened to see about the same time and also appears to be a "marmite" is Hurt Locker, I also thought that was a brilliant and moving film.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

S63  with movies its exactly this same as with music, one loves lady gaga , another hates  and jokes and cars and ect. ect. ect  so this is just opinions of different thinking,seeing


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

cleaningfreak said:


> S63  with movies its exactly this same as with music, one loves lady gaga , another hates  and jokes and cars and ect. ect. ect  so this is just opinions of different thinking,seeing


Couldn't agree more and thank goodness that's the way it is.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought it was a good film,i like differant quirky type films


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cleaningfreak said:


> QT movies are brilliant and not everybody understands them


i understand inglorious,i just dont think its any good :lol: the people who seem to blindly enthuse about his films rarely give any input into why they are so good.what you usually get is " its brilliant" etc etc,no attempt at explaining why its brilliant or anything.

like i said,the first 5 minutes are incredibly good,the tension leaps off the screen and i havent seen a nopening scene like that in some time.the rest of the film has its moments but its just all a little "over stretched" scenes seem to go on forever,it fails as a war movie,as a grindhouse title or spoof,its jus a little bit of a mess imho.is it a fantastical, revenge porn film which is targeted at jews ? i just dont know.i mean,lets face it,none of us like the way hitler met his end ,we want the blood,we want the revenge,but this film is just some kind of injoke that tarantino seems to find funny.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

silverback said:


> i understand inglorious,i just dont think its any good :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought it was p$$ poor, as is 99% of QT's stuff


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

silverback said:


> i understand inglorious,i just dont think its any good :lol: the people who seem to blindly enthuse about his films rarely give any input into why they are so good.what you usually get is " its brilliant" etc etc,no attempt at explaining why its brilliant or anything.
> 
> like i said,the first 5 minutes are incredibly good,the tension leaps off the screen and i havent seen a nopening scene like that in some time.the rest of the film has its moments but its just all a little "over stretched" scenes seem to go on forever,it fails as a war movie,as a grindhouse title or spoof,its jus a little bit of a mess imho.is it a fantastical, revenge porn film which is targeted at jews ? i just dont know.i mean,lets face it,none of us like the way hitler met his end ,we want the blood,we want the revenge,but this film is just some kind of injoke that tarantino seems to find funny.


I agree about funniness ! That his sense of humor and how he visualize WW2  And i liked ... p.s we could argue about this all our lifes, but if u read my post about lady gaga ... u will see what is all about  
p.p.s what do u mean "revenge which targetet jews, but u dont know" ?  i would say, maybe its not a revenge, but his thinking what jews should do with naciz at that time ) mmmmmm...probably this was a target for jews, that they are not so clever and for they greediness


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cleaningfreak said:


> I agree about funniness ! That his sense of humor and how he visualize WW2  And i liked ... p.s we could argue about this all our lifes, but if u read my post about lady gaga ... u will see what is all about
> p.p.s what do u mean "revenge which targetet jews, but u dont know" ?  i would say, maybe its not a revenge, but his thinking what jews should do with naciz at that time ) mmmmmm...probably this was a target for jews, that they are not so clever and for they greediness


not arguing mate,just saying.re the jew comment,it does seem to be a fantastical jew revenge porno imho.a troop of hardcase jews looking for a reckoning against the evil forces of the nazi murderers.nothing wrong with it,and im aware it wasnt just jews who where massacred,but it does seem a bit,whats the word im looking for? uncouth.

but opinion is what its all about


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

silverback said:


> not arguing mate,just saying.re the jew comment,it does seem to be a fantastical jew revenge porno imho.a troop of hardcase jews looking for a reckoning against the evil forces of the nazi murderers.nothing wrong with it,and im aware it wasnt just jews who where massacred,but it does seem a bit,whats the word im looking for? uncouth.
> 
> but opinion is what its all about


oh sorry for using word "argue" ... its to harsh , but i didnt find other word to describe this , simple because i forget word "opinion" :wall: ... and one more time :wall: because just now understood what u mean "porno revenge " about hardcore nazi hunters "J-Team"  but still ... its a good movie 
Now im waiting for another QT masterpiece about WW2 but not with jews , but about people who where dislocated (?) from their homes and delivered to concentration camps by Russians


----------



## Greencloverleaf (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, it was good to watch, enjoyed it. Bizarre re-writing of history though!

*Withnail & I*, classic! Richard E.Grant belting down the motorway in a clapped out MKII Jag, fantastic dialogue.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

saw this when i was in america a couple of years ago, first time id seen a film in a cinema over there and what a first film to see. would recommend it to anyone and especially if it ever got e re-release to an independent cinema


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Me and the Mrs went to see it at the cinema and I have to say it bored my pants off. 

I love the old Tarrantino movies, Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs are two of my favourite movies but this latest offering did very little for me. There were some great scenes in the movie but I just found it over stylized and it just seemed to drag. 

My cousin, who is a real film geek thought it was superb, loved every element of how it was filmed, the story, the look etc. For me, as an ordinary film lover, who doesn't look into things in that much depth, it just didn't entertain me.


----------

